# Scaly leg mites or Pox???



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought 8 young white homers about a month ago now and it seems they came to me with _something_ on their feet... It wasn't noticeable at first, but over the last week, two of the pigeons, and one in particular, seem to have it bad...I know they came with whatever this is because I visited the guy I got them from yesterday and some of his white birds have the same thing but to a lesser degree. (he is just a broker of sorts and only the white birds seem to be afflicted)

Out of the 8 pigeons, only about half seem to have these little scabby spots on their feet and legs - first thought - scaly leg mites. The one that's really bad though has much larger bumps that are really bothering him/her and there is 'stuff' sticking to his/her one foot this morning (maybe because it's oozing or something? They are not tame, so I will have to catch him/her at night, I suppose, to really see that foot) They are all eating and drinking just fine (I watch them to make sure they are actually eating and not just pretending as some sick birds do) Still was thinking scaly leg mites. 

I gave them a round of metronidazole (7days) The second week they were here just as a precaution against canker as advised by the vet - other than that, they have had no meds...

They've had just two successful baths (the first time they had no idea what the bathtub was-lol) and both with some ACV in it - should I try epsom salt? How much in the bath water?

I spread Diatomaceous Earth (food quality) around the loft yesterday (without them in it of course-too dusty) then swept it out leaving very very little behind in hopes that it might kill off anything that may be hiding in there (suggested by a guy in CA that has doves-friend of a friend) but have not added it to their feed as I don't know how it's done-amount/sprinkled on feed/in the grit/etc...

I talked to the avian vet (not much in the way of pigeon experience though-he's a parrot guy) and he thinks, since they are all juveniles, it could be pigeon pox, and he's not sure either. There are no spots anywhere else on the birds though - just the feet and legs...and mostly the feet...

I know there is nothing I can do for Pigeon Pox, but it has been suggested that I coat their feet and legs with Vaseline for the mites. Even if it's Pox, this wouldn't hurt - might even make them a little more comfortable. No problem with that, I'll do that tonight.

Y'all have way more pigeon experience than I do, these are my first birds, so I thought I would ask your opinions... should I go ahead and give them Ivermectin? Spot on? Dose in the water? If so, what kind and dosage? 

I can't post any pics right now, my camera is on the fritz and my phone won't send pics to the pc.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Can you post a good clear pictures of the affected birds legs?

If your birds are constantly stomping their feet at night, this could be scaly leg mites and they come out at night. They live in the cracks of the wood in perches and cubbies. To remedy this problem you can use perch oil to rub on perches or cubbies. the stuff smells but it works especially well on red mites. just don't use too much. 
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/pest-control/7032-dr-pigeons-perch-oil-32-oz

Good old fashioned white wash is the best, but I'm not sure where you can buy that anymore. 

Have you tried rubbing the diatomaceous earth into the cracks of the wood? This might actually help. There is a pistal made for DE that actually blows it into openings, but I would be very careful around the birds, you don't want it to get airborne. 

Other then that, you can put vaseline on their legs which will keep mites out and smothers any that are on them, but it also attracts dust, feathers and other things that will stick to them.*


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

Applying Vaseline for any kind of pest is good as it will cutoff the oxygen supply as well as the birds will get a bit relief.You can of course mix a little bit turmeric powder with Vaseline as the turmeric powder has natural herbal anti pest,anti fungal properties which cause no harm to the birds.One should not give any dewormer or any other medication for other purposes if the bird is already stressed due to suffering from a particular disease and should concentrate only to the present disease. 

In case of disinfecting the perch,the camphor in water be applied.The aroma and the property of the camphor in bathing water as well as on the perch will eliminate parasites.


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

We put the Vaseline on their feet and legs tonight-treated all 8 birds, even those with no signs of anything. The first bird was the worst bird and it actually settled right down and let us put the Vaseline on with not much fuss at all. The two that seem most affected went to a corner on the floor and just kind of sat there watching us catch the rest of them and treat them. They all quieted right back down on their perches when we were done and all seems fine in the loft for the night.

If this is mites, how long and how often should we treat them with the Vaseline? And how long before I notice a difference?

I will dust the loft with the DE again tomorrow afternoon when I get home from work. It should be a nice day for them to spend outside while I dust and sweep... I did add acv to their water again at dinner time and will change it out tomorrow at about the same time... is there anything else I should do?

I will try to get some pics tomorrow but no promises-the camera may or may not cooperate...

Thanks in advance for your help and advice!


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

*Update!*

**Update**

This afternoon I spread DE all over the loft again (and swept it out for the dust factor)and let everyone have a bath w/acv in the water. The birds that were not badly affected look much better today, although everyone is quite greasy from the Vaseline. None of the birds were ever stamping their feet as suggested in an earlier reply and they are all still eating and drinking just fine.

The two that seem to have it (whatever it is) bad don't look any worse off today (no additional bumps), but now that their legs are 'shiny' with the Vaseline, the bumps are yellow in color. I don't know if they changed from off-whitish to yellow, or if they were yellow all along but we couldn't tell for the flakiness before. The worst bird is reluctant to fly since landing is painful, but there no longer is anything sticking to his/her feet. 

I'm thinking of bringing the two worst birds in the house so they can be more closely monitored... do you think that's necessary? Or should I just leave them with their 'family' in the loft where they're more comfortable?


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay... so I brought them in...

They in a wire crate with a couple of bricks for perches- easy to get on and off of... I coated their feet again and they were actually pretty cooperative. It must make them feel a bit better. One is wandering around the cage a bit, but the worst bird just kind of stand there and puffs up a bit. 

He ate a bit of breakfast (I was watching) but not enough if you ask me... I supposed I could get some frozen peas and thaw them out for him.

Any other suggestions???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We really need a picture to see what it look like, or we are just guessing. 

But it is the red mite that hides in the cracks and comes out at night. Scaly leg mites live on the bird and burrow beneath the skin. They make a bird miserable, and will spread to other birds. They should be separated from the others, but all should be treated with Scat, or similar. But as I said, we are just guessing at what this is. Pox is also very catching and birds with it should be separated from the others. And really good hand washing when you handle them is needed.


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

I finally got a pic of the little guy's feet... they look horrible! Although it does actually seem better than the first day... The other bird has the same lesions/bumps just not nearly as many and her feet are not swollen.

The two birds are together in the same cage and the food (Purina ProGrains for Pigeons) has been eaten (probably about 3 tablespoons-not finished) All of the thawed peas I put in the dish with the food are gone - there are still some peas on the newspaper though. So I know that at least one of the birds has eaten. I fed the little guy in the photo a few peas... but just a few. Now that I'm home from work I can keep an eye on them to see who is eating.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pictures?....................


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

Well I guess it didn't attach... I'll try again...


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, Ive never seen that before. Almost looks like some kind of fungus or warts.


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

In the loft, there are two more birds with just a few of these lesions/bumps. The other 4 seem unaffected, although I did coat their legs as a precautionary measure. As I stated before, this must have come from the breeder's place because I went back to the guy I got them from and only some of the remaining white birds have similar bumps. The rest of them are unaffected and he had about 30 white birds at the time.

I looked through all of the other cages and none of the other colored birds had any signs of whatever this is.... I would guess that if it came from his place, at least a few of the other colored birds would be affected...


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

Forgot to mention that I checked her throat and there seems to be no sign of canker - I had given them all a round of metronidazole as a preventative the first week they were here...


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

I think I'm going to agree that it looks more like a fungus... I'm going to spray the little ones' legs with a Miconazole spray (recommended for fungus treatment on my dog), but for lack of anyone with real Pigeon knowledge in the immediate area (regular bird vet is out of town) I really am grasping at straws...

I'll feed the boy in the house some more peas, but I think the girl is eating fine...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is NOT scaly leg mites. When they have scaly leg mites, the scales on their legs are raised and frosty looking. 

That is some kind of wart or pox type lesion. *


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

It looked completely different before I washed them off and put the vaseline on them... I'm going to spray all of the birds that have these with the miconazole spray for fungus and see if that works... other then that, I am completely stumped.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Skyking. It looks like pox or something like that to me. It isn't fungus.


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

Just came back in from feeding the birds... the two that I left in the loft seems to be healing up... they only had a couple of the lesions each. I haven't done anything with them since the first coating of vaseline....

The two in the house remain unchanged but they have it much much worse... especially the one I took the pic of...


----------



## Fantails (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello, I don't know if I can help here. I once had a similar issue with two of my birds eventhough is not as severe as the way urs look. Based on my experience, cleaness is d answer I guess. And also look out for:
1. The floor of ur loft, try keep it dry all d time. If it's wooden find rubber carpet n spread, it slipery and easy to clean.
2. Look out for small tiny mite in d woods, thy form small tiny hole, especially if d walls n d floor r damp. They came out at night n bite.
3. Avoid keeping food n water inside d loft
4. The bird should be outside much, bright sunny day will help.
I am sorry but just my observation I dnt think tht vaseline will do much of a help. Clean as u ealier said is d answer.
As for me I gave them arguementine, break 500mg into 2, into water n give it to thm once for 3days. After tht just cleaning n monitoring nothing more.


----------



## Fantails (Sep 20, 2013)

NB: The result after doing what I did. If it's what I experienced, It will gradually dry n become white n will be dusting by it self like a chalk n thy might shade leg scales like snake shading skin.


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

The two in the loft are nearly healed after only once with the Vaseline... still don;t know what kind of 'bug' it is, but the bumps/lesions are definitle smaller on them...

The one that's not so bad in the house is showing improvement too... but not sure on the one in the pic... so many on his little legs and feet.... I think they are better....

Do you think that Chiggers (another type of mite not typical to pigeons) could have caused this???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to say what caused it. Could be anything. If vaseline is helping then that's good. Can you post more recent pics.


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm at work right now... I'll try to get a pic after tonight's bath... maybe get a shot of the two in the loft tomorrow morning...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would be great.


----------



## lynsong (Aug 12, 2013)

Quick update!

All is well with the little guys... it was in fact, chiggers. You know I have already treated everything they could touch, and now I've treated the yard. With a bit if cream from my fav avian vet (back in town now) they cleared right up (probably had run it's course anyway according to him) 

Everyone is back in the loft and happy fliers!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's wonderful. Thanks for the update. Glad they will be okay.


----------

